# Kessinger Publishing



## panicbird (Aug 19, 2006)

Has anyone bought any books from Kessinger Publishing? They publish quite a few of the older works, though it looks as if these are facsimile reprints. From what I can tell, all of their covers are the same, so it seems that little effort is made to make these appealing to a mass audience. Are they of good quality? Or, do they rank on the level of the Still Waters books?

Lon


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, it's true that the covers are all the same, as far as I know, and I think they are all paperbacks too. From what I can tell they are facsimile but "good" facsimile type editions, so I would say they're better than SWRB. Sometimes SWRB reprints materials that are very hard to find elsewhere which makes them worth getting, and the same is true of Kessinger. 

One way to get a look at the inside of a Kessinger book is to search using the Google book search function: http://books.google.com/

Enter the search term 'kessinger' and you'll find many Kessinger books to view. You can look at the table of contents, title page and search for a word inside the book to see what the contents look like. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## panicbird (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Andrew. I did not know of the Google Books thing. That should prove helpful.

Lon


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 20, 2006)

You're welcome!


----------

